

Why Do We Look Good in Bathroom Mirrors? - jevgeni
http://jst.lu/why-do-we-look-good-in-bathroom-mirrors

======
GoldenHomer
[http://d22zlbw5ff7yk5.cloudfront.net/images/stash-1-511ff566...](http://d22zlbw5ff7yk5.cloudfront.net/images/stash-1-511ff566cf1e6.gif)

~~~
jevgeni
Thank you, Golden Homer. :)

